# 330 outlander



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

So I had the problem where it would not rev over a certain amount and couldn't get enough revs to move.. So I replace the voltage regulator fixed that.. But now the electric starter is not working nor the speedometer and it reads FAIL still as it did before the regulator was replaced.. The 15 amp fuse is blown I will replace that but... I could a new battery help?


----------

